

Monotype Acquires FontShop International - eskimobloood
http://ir.monotype.com/investor-relations/press-releases/press-release-details/2014/Monotype-Acquires-FontShop-International/default.aspx

======
Tomte
Do they keep the leadership? I'd love to see fresh blood there.

